Ask HN: What is the maximum traffic a site hosted on GoDaddy shared plan handle? - phoebe311
======
xnaas
If you're hosting with GoDaddy, I would highly recommend switching to pretty
much any other provider on the planet other than 1and1. GoDaddy is notorious
for screwing over users for basically as long as they've been around.

I'm not specifically sure about GoDaddy, but this Quora answer suggests that
even the best plans can't handle more than 5,000-7,000 visitors per day:
[https://www.quora.com/How-much-website-traffic-a-sharing-
hos...](https://www.quora.com/How-much-website-traffic-a-sharing-hosting-can-
smoothly-handle-When-to-move-from-share-hosting-to-higher-category-of-hosting-
sequence-if-any)

~~~
phoebe311
Thanks, but I wanted to know the real-time visitor capacity of any shared
hosting plan. what if I get all 5k to 7k visitors within 1 hour?

